# Top 10 Halloween Party Songs



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

Please list your top 10 if different from mine

Mine is this:

1) Thriller - Michael Jackson
2) Werewolves in London - Warren Zevon
3) Dragula - Rob Zombie
4) This is Halloween - Marylin Manson
5) Black Magic Woman - Santana
6) Iron Man - Black Sabath
7) Monster Mash - Dr Demento 
8) Sympathy for the Devil - Rolling Stones 
9) Du Hust - Remstein
10) Beautiful People - Marylin Manson

I have made 4 party CD's and I would rank this as my top ten...Monster Mash is a bit childish but I think very appropriate


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

mine are 
1-werewolfs of london
2-monstermash
3-this is halloween(good charlette)
4-thriller
5-ghostbusters
6-witchi woman
7-spookie
8-devil went down to georgia
9-witch doctor
10-devil town


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

halloween71 said:


> mine are
> 1-werewolfs of london
> 2-monstermash
> 3-this is halloween(good charlette)
> ...


great!..can u give the artists for devil went down to georgia, spookie, witch doctor and devil town?


----------



## WolfbaneManor (Oct 15, 2008)

1)Ghostbusters by Ray Parker Jr.
2)Werewolves of London
3)Monster Mash
4)Thriller

I don't have a top 10,those are the 4 songs that I play around Halloween time.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Gotta include "Bela Lugosi's Dead" by Bauhaus!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Vancouver said:


> great!..can u give the artists for devil went down to georgia, spookie, witch doctor and devil town?


Devil Went Down to Georgia was by Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Feed my frankenstein - Alice Cooper :smilevil:


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

1. Devil Went Down to Georgia (Charlie Daniels Band)
2. Monster Mash (Bobby Pickett)
3. This is Halloween (Nightmare Before Christmas)
4. Thriller (Michael Jackson)
5. Bad Moon Rising (CCR)
6. Ghostbusters
7. Adams Family
8. Somebody's Watching Me (Michael Jackson & Rockwell)
9. Werewolfs of London (Warren Zevon)
10. I want Candy (Bangles)

I picked this list because it actually works really well with the FX machine for my pumpkins.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Devil town -toni luci
I don't know who sings spooky or witch doctor.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Great lists! I have to add in Halloween by the Misfits or almost any other song like Ghouls Night Out.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Of course all the above mentioned tunes plus these...

Went Down to The Cemetary - The Headstones
Clap for the wolfman - Guess who
Monsta Rap - Elvira ->_This one is actually really good!_
Witch Doctor - Ray Stevens
Time Warp - RockyHorrorPictureShow -> _Or any tune from this MasterPiece!!!_
Welcome to my nightmare - Alice Cooper
The Black Widow - Alice Cooper -> _With Vincent Price monologue_
Dead Babies - Alice Cooper
Cold Ethyl - Alice Cooper
Bark at the Moon - Ozzy Ozbourne
No More Tears- Ozzy Ozbourne
Ghost Riders in the Sky - Johnny Cash
Freakers Ball - Dr Hook

HAVE A HAPPY ROCKING HALLOWEEN!!! :biggrinkin:


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

*top 10*

here are some i really enjoy.
1.monster mash
2.haunted house (jumpin gene simmons)
3.great pumpkin waltz (charlie brown)
4.this is halloween (nightmare before christmas)
5.the creature from the black lagoon (dave edmunds)
6.werewolves of london(warren zevon)
7.welcome to my nightmare (alice cooper)
8.grim grinning ghost (disney haunted mansion)
9.something wicked this way comes (j.carpenter)
10.any of the andrew gold haunted howls songs


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Uruk-Hai said:


> Gotta include "Bela Lugosi's Dead" by Bauhaus!


YES!!!!


----------

